# What do you guys think of the computer "meant" for the new Madone?



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi. I've read that the new Madone comes with a fork that already has a slot for a bike computer sensor. The slot is for a specific bike computer, the ACH digital computer. How much is this computer? Do you think Trek bike shops will have this computer? What if I choose a different computer, will the sensor still fit inside the slot in the fork?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

the sky above said:


> Hi. I've read that the new Madone comes with a fork that already has a slot for a bike computer sensor. The slot is for a specific bike computer, the ACH digital computer. How much is this computer? Do you think Trek bike shops will have this computer? What if I choose a different computer, will the sensor still fit inside the slot in the fork?



I guess I'll all for it.

What we need now is a sensor integrated into the bottom rail or frame for the crank cadence sensor, and then an integrated computer in the handlebars.

Totally aerodynamic now.

Maybe even slap the flight deck into the handlebars. sweet.


----------



## Cycler64 (Jul 7, 2006)

That would be awsome. Though I just bought my Trek and that would mean I'd have to buy another one...


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm not sure if I understand the tongue in cheek replies. Let me ask this: Will you get the ACH computer that comes with the 2008 Madone?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I had a Trek computer that died after six months of use. I've never had that issue with my Sigma's or Cateye's. Let the bike people make bikes and the computer people make computers.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

crumjack said:


> I had a Trek computer that died after six months of use. I've never had that issue with my Sigma's or Cateye's. Let the bike people make bikes and the computer people make computers.


Over several years, I've never had a single issue with my Trek or Specialized computers, but have gone through FOUR defective Cateyes in one month.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick question: is the ACH computer a Trek computer?


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

The computer and fork integration are great. Once again, Trek schools the rest.

Fwiw, i've had great luck with the latest generation Specialized computer. The earlier one (crappy strain relief where cable enters computer) not so much..


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*All in one.*

Aren't Trek and Nike developing some sort of cycling shoe with sensors in it? It's all supposed to link wirelessly through a jersey with a built in HR. I saw pics from the Solvang camp with the new shoes and secret jerseys. This slot in the fork is a baby step towards that goal of integration.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

ACH is Trek computer it is available now my local shop has it in stock


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

So I guess you must buy the cadence sensor that comes with it and the heart rate sensor? How much is this computer?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

> Over several years, I've never had a single issue with my Trek or Specialized computers, but have gone through FOUR defective Cateyes in one month.


Right.

You sound like a total Trek shill. Anybody else go through 4 defective Cateyes? Because, I never had a single problem with mine.

Reviews on Trek's computers?

3.38 out of 5
2.91 out of 5
2.77 out of 5

FWIW, I have no beef against Trek. In fact, I would buy a Trek Madone in a heartbeat. I just hate bs propaganda from bike companies or their fanboys and I'm going to call you on it.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I love Trek OCLV bikes/frames. Not so much their computers.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

FondriestFan said:


> You sound like a total Trek shill.


A keen reader will notice I also included Specialized in my comment. Does that make me a Specialized "shill", as well?



FondriestFan said:


> Anybody else go through 4 defective Cateyes? Because, I never had a single problem with mine.


At least three other dealers I know of had to deal with consistent issues with the Cordless 7. One friend of mine tried three before finding one that was reliable. I've warrantied many from customers who had problems with erratic speed (and thus, mileage) readouts.

If I include customer warranty issues in my total list of Cateye Cordless 7 issues, I have seen about 50 seperate issues with them.

But what do I know? After all, I'm just a "shill".....




FondriestFan said:


> Reviews on Trek's computers?
> 
> 3.38 out of 5
> 2.91 out of 5
> 2.77 out of 5


Trek, like Cateye, has had bad batches of computers in the past. Trek computers produced between 2003 and 2005 were notoriously bad. Since 2005, Trek changed suppliers, (returning to their old one), and the computers have had excellent reliability and durability.



FondriestFan said:


> I just hate bs propaganda from bike companies or their fanboys and I'm going to call you on it.


No bs here, chief. Just experience.

If you re-read my previous post, you might notice that I never proclaimed Trek computers to be superior to others, nor did I proclaim Cateye computers to be garbage. I was simply trying to illustrate that your experience with a bad Trek computer isn't necessarily representative of the current crop of Trek computers.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

> I was simply trying to illustrate that your experience with a bad Trek computer isn't necessarily representative of the current crop of Trek computers.


I've never had a Trek computer, nor have I claimed otherwise.
You pointed out that you had 4 cateyes that broke in one month.

Either you're making this up, or you're going to force Pavlov to re-think his experiment.

I'm just going by what the reviews on this board say. So far, they're not very complimentary of Trek's product. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I have Trek Incite 9i computers on 8 bikes (well, 4 computers and extra mounts for the mtn bikes). They are great computers--I switched from CatEye. They're cheap ($25 during the yearly SuperSale) and include temperature, which none of my older CatEyes did. We haven't had ANY reliability issues with our computers. I'm not a huge fan of the Trek brand name, but the computers work great.

I've been thinking about getting a Trek ACH Digital computer--they're relatively inexpensive ($180?) for a wireless computer that includes altimeter and heart rate. Unfortunately, it doesn't include any software, like the Polar computers do. For that reason, I'm leaning towards the Polar CS200 or CS400 instead--but I don't think either of those, or the CatEye, include temperature.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

Trek is only putting the computer mount on the lower end Madones as a test to see if it is recieved well If does not get good feed back they will probably not do it next year


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

It'll be interesting to see how well it does or doesn't do. I was reading it's going on all road models from 1.5 up to the Madone 5.1? 

I think its a good idea, but I think it would be much cooler if there was some sort of standard and that any computer could pick up the "speed trap".


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Blast from the past... Just wondering the latest thoughts on this. I have an '08 2.1 and starting to look at computers (newbie, first computer). The LBS doesn't have the Incite Link Team but I think that's the one I'd get so I'd have cadence. 

Is the whole Speed Trap thing something I really should take advantage of, or should I also consider other brands of computers?


----------



## parker3375 (May 6, 2008)

I'm sure the op has already made his computer decision by now but fwiw, I received a trek team dw link and had it for about 50 miles or so. Not impressed. Innacurate speed readings and not picking up etc. Luckily I traded it out for the non digital ACH model and was blown away. Comes with altimeter, hrm and chest strap, and has been flawless thus far. I would highly recommend it for any other madone owners out there. Just my two cents on the subject but I think I will shy away from the digital computers for a little while longer. Let me know if you have any other questions about it. I can almost guarantee you that you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I cannot say that I would want any part of my bike designed around a computer sensor. I would rather that the form of the bike structure be as efficient as possible to do it's intended purpose. 

If you ever intend to use a trainer, a front fork mounted sensor is useless. I bought and re-sold a Flight Deck for that very reason.

Any added wind resistance due to a sensor is just a joke.

I liked my Cateye double wireless. It worked flawlessly. I love my Garmin 305. I would expect a Trek computer is simply re-branded from another company.


----------



## DougInRaleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

*the ach digital is great*

bought the trek ach digital and it is a great computer with lots of functions. had it for about a year with no problems. seems very accurate compared to other computers and riders with group rides.

it has the typical speed, distance, and time function but has a heartrate with max, current, and average heart rate, and heart rate zones. it has an altimeter which tracks current altitude, max alt., total climb/ descent, has a gradient feature that tracks current, avg. and max. grades, plus a cadence feature.

at times the altimeter seems a bit off but for the most part it matches the altimeters from most websites like bikely.com.

all in all its a great computer and extremely easy to mount, seems like it could be somewhat difficult to mount on more "aero" forks.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

With the Trek computers - cadence m/b wired. Not clean as the Polar CS200, and does not have the link with desktop software to upload and review data. I just got the Polar CS200 and find this to be a nice feature. Not as sophisticated as other options out there, but not as expensive either. 

I've had the Trek Incite wired cadence before and it was fine


----------



## endeavorc (Nov 11, 2007)

MarvinK said:


> I have Trek Incite 9i computers on 8 bikes (well, 4 computers and extra mounts for the mtn bikes). They are great computers--I switched from CatEye. They're cheap ($25 during the yearly SuperSale) and include temperature, which none of my older CatEyes did. We haven't had ANY reliability issues with our computers. I'm not a huge fan of the Trek brand name, but the computers work great.
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a Trek ACH Digital computer--they're relatively inexpensive ($180?) for a wireless computer that includes altimeter and heart rate. Unfortunately, it doesn't include any software, like the Polar computers do. For that reason, I'm leaning towards the Polar CS200 or CS400 instead--but I don't think either of those, or the CatEye, include temperature.



The CS400 has temperature.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The problem with the ACH wireless computer is you have to wake it up after every stop--it doesn't automatically detect activity. I'll stick with a wired computer.


----------

